# SFW roleplay



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 16, 2019)

So I don't want to get tangled up in NSFW stuff because I'm only 15, nearly 16. I also don't have any other kind of online stuff as such.

So is there anyone who would be prepared to partake in SFW RP in FAF?
I could create a discord if it would be easier, but you would have to take me through it so I know what to do.

The more the merrier!

Oh yeah and just because I'm 15 doesn't mean I can't handle stuff. I could probably manage whatever you threw at me, but I just want to stay away from, like, sexual NSFW stuff for now.

Oh, you're all so nice I know you wouldn't do that to a 15-year old anyway.


----------



## CommonBard (Mar 16, 2019)

I'd like to give it a try. But I've never done furry SFW RP. for that matter I've never done furry RP. For that matter I've never done RP. Ugh I was a sheltered child.

But RP is something I've wanted to try, at least for the sake of learning RP. So let me know if you willing to have an RP noob in the group.


----------



## saverrthehuskuforums (Mar 16, 2019)

In the same bag. I've got literally nothing except a psvita to PM with, unless there's any PM system here..


----------



## Universe (Mar 16, 2019)

Hello don’t forget about me


----------



## saverrthehuskuforums (Mar 16, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Hello don’t forget about me


You have officialy been not forgotten! Congratulations.


----------



## CommonBard (Mar 16, 2019)

you can have _conversations _with as many people as you want


The Universe said:


> Hello don’t forget about me


Lol, how could we forget about the universe.


----------



## Universe (Mar 16, 2019)

*giggles*


----------



## Universe (Mar 16, 2019)

So where are we doing this


----------



## saverrthehuskuforums (Mar 16, 2019)

Im chillin using a Nintendo Switch for FAF








yayy...


----------



## saverrthehuskuforums (Mar 16, 2019)

The Universe said:


> So where are we doing this


Im down for a conversation my dude


----------



## Universe (Mar 16, 2019)

same here


----------



## Universe (Mar 16, 2019)

Sooooooo now what?


----------



## saverrthehuskuforums (Mar 16, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Sooooooo now what?


I can invite you to convo


----------



## Universe (Mar 16, 2019)

Ok


----------



## saverrthehuskuforums (Mar 16, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Ok


Just did check


----------



## ConorHyena (Mar 18, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> So I don't want to get tangled up in NSFW stuff because I'm only 15, nearly 16. I also don't have any other kind of online stuff as such.
> 
> So is there anyone who would be prepared to partake in SFW RP in FAF?
> I could create a discord if it would be easier, but you would have to take me through it so I know what to do.
> ...



I can do SFW RP with you, I love actual story-driven RP stuff. Discord or FAF would be fine for me.


----------



## Universe (Mar 18, 2019)

Hey buddy


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 18, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I can do SFW RP with you, I love actual story-driven RP stuff. Discord or FAF would be fine for me.


Yay that would be cool!
@The Universe Hoi Universe.


----------



## Universe (Mar 18, 2019)

Hi


----------



## Skittles (Mar 19, 2019)

*Swoops in and plants furry butt on couch.* Hi! I could be persuaded..


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 19, 2019)

*Hypnosis*
You are feeling verrry persuaded.....
You will receive a PM conversation link very soon and you will begin to roleplay with us.....
You will have lots of fun.........
*Snaps fingers or something*

Have you been persuaded now?


----------



## Skittles (Mar 19, 2019)

I am Borg..


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 19, 2019)

Wait what...?


----------

